# Connexion internet impossible sous OS X 10.6.8



## jm68 (3 Avril 2013)

Sur mon IMAC 27 pouces, j'ai depuis 3 ans une connection avec modem ethernet filaire, qui fonctionnait parfaitement sans une seule déconnexion. Puis celle-ci s'est dégradée sur une semaine au point de se révéler totalement impossible. On a tout vérifié, avec assistance  Orange (grosse rigolade), technicien France Télécom à domicile, avec l'assistance Apple: le modem a été remplacé par une livebox filaire (qui marche très bien  avec mon portable), les cordons ethernet ont été remplacés, la ligne téléphone a été modernisée. Puis le DD Seagate a été changé (reconnu série défectueuse....). Tout a été restauré à partir de Time machine, et tout fonctionne à merveille - SAUF la connexion internet ! Donc impossible de mettre à jour si je voulais réinstaller le OS X d'origine (3 ans). Je suis coincé car je fonctionne toujours avec mes applications et données anciennes (celles de Time Machine). Que faire ? L'assistance Apple émet 2 hypothèses: carte réseau ou bien borne ethernet.

Ce qui est très curieux c'est que la connexion (sous DHCP) est annoncée comme active, avec IP attribué, mais en réalité aucune de mes navigateurs ne fonctionne.

Comment une connexion impeccable peut-être se dégrader ainsi en 1 semaine ?

Y aurait-il un spécialiste dans la salle pour m'aider ? MERCI !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2013)

Bonsoir,

si j'ai bien compris, le Mac est connecté par Ethernet, avec une adresse IP, mais sans accès à Internet.

1. Dans préf système / réseau / avancé, quel est le contenu de l'onglet DNS ?

2. as-tu essayé de connecter le Mac à la Livebox par wifi ?


----------



## Polo35230 (4 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

Si Orange et Apple ont échoué, ça doit pas être simple...
Ont-ils vérifié que le Mac était sous tension?

Bon, en complément de ce que Renaud a demandé, une petite batterie de tests pour essayer de qualifier le pb:
-Mac connecté en ethernet sur la Box (wifi désactivé)
-Ouvrir une fenêtre Terminal, puis faire:
ping -c 5 192.168.1.1
ping -c 5 -s 1400 192.168.1.1
ping -c 5 8.8.8.8
ping -5 google.fr
ifconfig
netstat -r

On regardera les résultats de tout ça. Je pense qu'on y verra alors plus clair.

Sur le Mac, il n'y a ni firewall, ni vpn, ni services de sauvegardes sur le cloud?


----------



## jm68 (4 Avril 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> si j'ai bien compris, le Mac est connecté par Ethernet, avec une adresse IP, mais sans accès à Internet.
> 
> ...


Merci Renaud. Tout cela a été bien sûr checké par de multiples intervenants, mais voici:

1) Avancé:
TCP/IP 
Configurer IPv4        via DHCP (en grisé)
Adresses IPv4          192.168.1.10
Sous réseau             255.255.255.0
Routeur:                   192.168.1.1
Configurer IPV6         automatiquement (en grisé)

2) Non, je n'ai pas essayé la wi-fi, car je ne sais pas comment m'y prendre.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h15 ----------




Polo35230 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Si Orange et Apple ont échoué, ça doit pas être simple...
> Ont-ils vérifié que le Mac était sous tension?
> ...


Merci Polo. Tous ces tests ont été faits en ligne avec assistance apple - pas de pb d'après eux.

Mon firewall est activé, ainsi que Net Barrier de INTEGO. J'ai bien sûr essayé en les désactivant - sans résultat.

Pas de cloud.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h21 ----------

Onglet DNS

Serveurs DNS:
192.168.1.1 (en grisé)

Domaines:
home (en grisé)


----------



## Polo35230 (4 Avril 2013)

jm68 a dit:


> Merci Polo. Tous ces tests ont été faits en ligne avec assistance apple - pas de pb d'après eux.


Oui, mais fais-les quand même, je suis (presque) sûr qu'on verra quelque chose...

Fais aussi un:
nslookup google.fr
c'est pour voir si tu n'es pas infecté par le malware dnschanger (ton pb ressemble un peu à ça. J'y crois un peu...)

Autre chose. Sur le Mac, ferme le navigateur et le logiciel de messagerie, et Avec netBarrier (je ne sais pas si c'est pareil que virus barrier), dans l'interface graphique (Aperçu), regarde le bande passante utilisée pour voir si ça cause beaucoup sans que tu fasses rien.


----------



## jm68 (4 Avril 2013)

Chers amis internautes

Depuis 3 semaines, ce problème..... est aujourd'hui enfin réglé ! Comment ? En désinstallant mon anti-virus INTEGO (nouvelle mouture de début mars) qui m'a carrément bloqué mes navigateurs.

Je viens de leur écrire pour leur demander comment faire pour empêcher ce problème .

Merci à vous pour votre implication.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2013)

Ah, parce que ni Orange, ni Apple, ne t'ont demandé si tu avais un anti-virus sur le Mac, et ne t'ont demandé de tester sans anti-virus ??


----------

